# Whats Everyones Opinion On Paper Based Substrates?



## Bl69aze (Jun 28, 2017)

Hey guys, i recently got my albino darwin python and was wondering what people think of substrates that are paper based and if they have any problems? these could include, butchers paper, paper towel, newspaper

i.e, ive had to change the butchers paper that was in the tub due to me being stupid and not realising how little the small water bowls hold.. so had to quickly change it out for newspaper then read that apparently it can stain the snake? 

so just wanted to see everyones opinion!


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jun 29, 2017)

They work, very cheap and I have never had problems with them.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jun 29, 2017)

Just as long as you don't have a species that particularly enjoys water...


----------



## littlemay (Jun 30, 2017)

I use newspaper for my albino darwin and I've never had any problems. It makes full enclosure cleans a breeze, I'm waay too lazy to fuss about with bark, kitty litter etc.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jun 30, 2017)

littlemay said:


> I use newspaper for my albino darwin and I've never had any problems. It makes full enclosure cleans a breeze, I'm waay too lazy to fuss about with bark, kitty litter etc.


I agree I hate doing full cleans of my large enclosure with kritter Krumble

I had to change my paper after accidentally overflowing the small waterbowl and changed the paper in less than 2minutes and it looked brand new


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 30, 2017)

The main downside to paper is you can't spot clean.


----------



## Wally (Jun 30, 2017)

My snakes are news savvy......

If there's someone I have a particular dislike for and they make the paper i.e a certain couple of pollies, then they are a shoe in to make it inside my enclosures. We all know what they will end up covered in.......


----------



## GBWhite (Jun 30, 2017)

I've been using newspaper for eons and never had any issues with it. I've used it for all different species of snakes from water loving elapids to inland Mulgas and Carpets I've had that loved to spend heaps of time soaking as well as Water Pythons who were also keen to take long dips. In fact I believe that it's the best substrate to use. Hygienic and easy to clean up. Unlike humans, snakes don't concern themselves with aesthetics and couldn't give a hoot how the enclosure is furnished so I keep my enclosures as simple as possible.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jun 30, 2017)

GBWhite said:


> I've been using newspaper for eons and never had any issues with it. I've used it for all different species of snakes from water loving elapids to inland Mulgas and Carpets I've had that loved to spend heaps of time soaking as well as Water Pythons who were also keen to take long dips. In fact I believe that it's the best substrate to use. Hygienic and easy to clean up. Unlike humans, snakes don't concern themselves with aesthetics and couldn't give a hoot how the enclosure is furnished so I keep my enclosures as simple as possible.


I agree with the snake not giving a hoot.. especially if the snake isn't on display, like if it was at a reptile park for example!



pinefamily said:


> The main downside to paper is you can't spot clean.


This is a good point!
Although the person who gave me the snake told me not to change it for a few days so at least it has familiar smells after moving locations (of the tub from one area to another) and won't be as stressed.


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jun 30, 2017)

I kept my woma in a tub with newspaper when she was a hatchling, and she loved it. She used to get underneath it all the time instead of using the hide provided.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 1, 2017)

Callum Dureau said:


> I kept my woma in a tub with newspaper when she was a hatchling, and she loved it. She used to get underneath it all the time instead of using the hide provided.


Mine likes to hide under the paper under the hide


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 1, 2017)

Paper/paper towel is the best substrate when using a click clack. So easy to clean up with hatchies/juveniles.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 1, 2017)

I get that paper is easy to clean and as George says snakes have no aesthetics,but I believe in trying to keep all my reptiles in something similar to their native environment plus I think paper just looks ugly.
The only time we use paper is for newbies and hatchies.


----------

